# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  [شموسه] كل عام وانتِ بخير ،،

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انها شمس ايلول اشرقت لتخبرنآ جميعآ بأن نور شمسٍ اخرى 
ستشرق في سمائنآ ،، 
شمس ابدعت و انارت كل ما حولها بإبتسامتها تلكـ 

سيرتهآ تكفي للتعريف بهآ 

‏"سأٌقَبِلُ الشَمسَ يَوماً دونَ أن أحترقْ ! 
يَوماً مآ فَقط .. سَتغدوآ السمآءُ قَريبةٌ , 
لأقطُفَ مآ أشآءُ مِن امنياتي المختبئة ...!!!"


انها 
شمس الربيع 


شمس يا شموسه 

كل عام وانتِ بألف خير وربي يحقق كل امنياتكـ ,,

هنّآ مساحه لكم لـ تهنئه شمس بعيدهآ الـ 22 على ما اعتقد 
,,

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

Happy birthday shmoOoOoOoOoOsa

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل عام و أنتِ بخير 
..|} " شمس " { | .. 
العمر كله يارب و إن شاءا لله تكون سنة خير عليكِ 
وبداية تحقيق أحلامك وطموحاتك

----------


## (dodo)

كل سنة وانتي سالمة يا شموسة 

ربي يحفظك ويبارك فيكي 

وان شاءالله العمر كله  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## &روان&



----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## shams spring

> انها شمس ايلول اشرقت لتخبرنآ جميعآ بأن نور شمسٍ اخرى 
> ستشرق في سمائنآ ،، 
> شمس ابدعت و انارت كل ما حولها بإبتسامتها تلكـ 
> 
> سيرتهآ تكفي للتعريف بهآ 
> 
> ‏"سأٌقَبِلُ الشَمسَ يَوماً دونَ أن أحترقْ ! 
> يَوماً مآ فَقط .. سَتغدوآ السمآءُ قَريبةٌ , 
> لأقطُفَ مآ أشآءُ مِن امنياتي المختبئة ...!!!"
> ...





> Happy birthday shmoOoOoOoOoOsa



 صَديْقَة ..

مُمْتَنّةٌ لَكِ عَلَى هذٍهٍ المُبادَرة المُمَيزَة... كَتَمَيُزٍ صاحٍبَتٍها 

الرائٍعَة.. كَرَوْعَتٍ حامٍلَتٍها 

الجميْلَة ..كَجَمالٍ روحكٍ الطاهٍرَة 

العَطٍرَة ..كرائٍحَة الياسَميْن الصَبَاحٍيّ مع نَسيْمٍ النَدى .
.
.
.
صَديْقَة ..
وَأَنْتٍي بأَلْفٍ أَلْفٍ خَيْر ... وَرُوحَكٍ بٍخَيْر  ... 

دُمْتٍ لَلْحٍصْن .. يا مَنْبَعَ الخَيْر .

----------


## shams spring

> كل عام و أنتِ بخير 
> ..|} " شمس " { | .. 
> العمر كله يارب و إن شاءا لله تكون سنة خير عليكِ 
> وبداية تحقيق أحلامك وطموحاتك



وانتي بالف خير دموع 
تسلميلي يا رب 
كلك زوووووووء

----------


## shams spring

> كل سنة وانتي سالمة يا شموسة 
> 
> ربي يحفظك ويبارك فيكي 
> 
> وان شاءالله العمر كله


*
وانتي سالمة حبيبتي 
ويحفظك ربي ويخليكي 
كلك  زوووووووووووووووووء*

----------


## shams spring

> 


*
يسلموووووووو يا عمري 
الله لا يحرمني منكم ياااااااا رب*

----------


## shams spring

> 


*
وانتي بالف خير يا رب 
يسلمو يا وردة المنتدى ...كلك زووووووء*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بالف خير شمس 

العمر كله يارب

----------


## فيروز

كُل عام وانتي بـخير

----------


## shams spring

> كل عام وانتي بالف خير شمس 
> 
> العمر كله يارب


*
وانت بخير محمد ... يسلمو9و9و9و99و9و9و كلك زو9و9و9ء ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

> كُل عام وانتي بـخير


*
وانتي بخير فيروز 
يسلمو9و9و9و99و9و99و9و9و9و99و9و كلك زو9و9و9و9و9ء 
.
.
.

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بيناتنا*

----------


## علاء سماره

كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف خيييييييييييييير
 images.jpg

انشاء الله عقبال المية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كل عام وانتي بألف ألف ألف خير يا قمر وان شاء الله العمر المديد والعمل الصالح وما ننحرم منك ابداً يا حلوة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*كل سنة وانت بخير يا شمس  
بتمنالك طول العمر بالصحة وهداة البال 
*

----------


## الوسادة

*

يا شمس يا شموسة يا حلوة يا عروسة 


كل عام و انتي بألف خيــــــــر يا رب 




*

----------


## shams spring

> كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف خيييييييييييييير
>  images.jpg
> 
> انشاء الله عقبال المية


*
وانت بالف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف خيـــــر علاء
يسلمو يا زو9و9و99و9و9و9و9و9و9و9و9و99و9و9و9و99و9و9و9ء*

----------


## shams spring

> *كل عام وانتي بألف ألف ألف خير يا قمر وان شاء الله العمر المديد والعمل الصالح وما ننحرم منك ابداً يا حلوة*


*
وانت بالف ألف ألف خير هدو9و9و9و9و9و9وو9و9و9و9و9وءة ... يسلمو يامزو9و9وء انت .... الله يسعدك ويحلي اياااااامك يا رب*

----------


## shams spring

> *كل سنة وانت بخير يا شمس  
> بتمنالك طول العمر بالصحة وهداة البال 
> *


*
وانتي بالف الف خير يا عقيق
يسلمووو حبيبتي ^_^_^_^_^^__^^_^_^_^*

----------


## shams spring

> *
> 
> يا شمس يا شموسة يا حلوة يا عروسة 
> 
> 
> كل عام و انتي بألف خيــــــــر يا رب 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
هدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولة حبيبتي الله يخليككي يا عسل 
وانتي بالف الف الف خير وما انحرم من هالطلة الحلوة يا رب 
*

----------

